# red empress fry question



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I noticed my female red empress is holding it has been 4 days when should I put her in the hanging breeder box when is she ready her mouth is really full


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

I guess I'll let nature take it's course


----------



## Mferko (Jun 8, 2010)

usually they hold about 3 weeks


----------



## skrick (Apr 25, 2010)

thanks thats what I was wondering


----------

